# BBC radio in UAE



## harpo999 (Sep 20, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if the BBC World Service is still broadcast in English in the UAE? A search on the internet gave confusing results - some sites suggested it is broadcast on 87.9 FM while others indicate it has been discontinued.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

harpo999 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the BBC World Service is still broadcast in English in the UAE? A search on the internet gave confusing results - some sites suggested it is broadcast on 87.9 FM while others indicate it has been discontinued.


1413 AM, is what I use... For the english service best to look up the times etc.. cause they switch it over from english to persian, hindi and urdu services depending on the time... on a side-note the BBC World service is awesome ..


----------



## harpo999 (Sep 20, 2012)

saraswat said:


> 1413 AM, is what I use... For the english service best to look up the times etc.. cause they switch it over from english to persian, hindi and urdu services depending on the time... on a side-note the BBC World service is awesome ..


Thanks for this - but I would still be interested to know if it is broadcast on fm.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

harpo999 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the BBC World Service is still broadcast in English in the UAE? A search on the internet gave confusing results - some sites suggested it is broadcast on 87.9 FM while others indicate it has been discontinued.


you could try Livestream. Discover and Experience Live Events. Broadcast your own events live with our Platform and Services..


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

you can listen live to bbc radio on the bbc website


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

BBC world service is on 90.3 fm, broadcasts in English between 9am and 6pm, makes my journey to AD just fly by!


----------



## harpo999 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Laowei - that's just what I needed to know


----------

